# Warm November Saturday w/pics....



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

With the weather being as nice as it was Saturday no way I am going to sit around, I have one more good fishing trip in me before old man winter hits. Boy was it a good one! I headed out and met Greenguy88 and Chuckmiester at the old fishing hole. Once again I kindly ask for your discression if you know this spot great, but don't announce it to everyone, thank you in advance for your consideration. I arrived a 6:15 am and started my hike, as you can see I am not a petite flower so that took some effort. Nice to have the first fish out of the way.










Then Greenguy88 got into the action once on the pontoon boat:










Then the wind came up so bad he headed for shore an landed this nice fish:










I had a fist today as well thanks to the help of greenguy88 and chuckmiester I landed my first fish on Stillwater with my fly rod! He took a leach pattern about 15" from shore that was fished under and indicator.










I was also able to coax one tiger to eat a bugger:










But the highlight of the trip was this bad boy! We estimate about 22" and 4 ½ - 5 lbs. Funny story behind this photo, I hooked the fish and no one was around me. I got him to shore and he broke off right at the shore, I thought oh no another big tiger to break my heart I cant take it! Well as nimble as a 350LB guy can be I jumped into the water and grabbed him by the jaw and tail while in the mean time splitting my pants. A stranger across the water heard all the commotion and watched me try and hold the fish and take the picture (not working!). He rowed from the other side of the lake and snapped this photo for me. I am grateful to have evidence but the photo does not do the fish justice, remember I am 6'1 and 350LBS. You can see the fish is as long if not longer than my arm ! I now know why they have those clamp things to hold the fish and measure them because I had my hands holding his jaw and his teeth cut my hand up good, but all worth it for a fish like this.










I hope you all got out and enjoyed your weekend as well!

Orvis1


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice post with pics.
It makes the difficult moments of getting there worth it doesn't it.
Thanks for sharing, and thanks to the guy for helping you take the pictures, so now we all can enjoy.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You split your pants.... dude, thats priceless!! :lol: I agree... an extra breezeway is worth getting your hands on a fish like that. Excellent job!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Another big one, eh? Nice. It's worth a pair of pants, isn't it?  

Glad you guys got out. It's nice to see some good weather there.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice work! I cannot believe the amount of tigers you have been catching. That big tiger looks like a beast. I would have done exactly what you did to retrieve it, (hopefully not rip my pants though). :wink: I should have gone fishing yesterday.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Orvis good to meet up with you again. You as well chuck. It was a great day yesterday. Man I wish I coulda seen that fish in person, but I was so far away I could just hear yells of excitement  The pic is a good one tho. Too bad about them danged pants :lol: Man I swear you have the luck there of always landin the big one! Ill try to upload a couple of my pics I took later on today.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't forget that he also seems to pay a price for the big one.

Remember the first trip? Ran over a snow-covered fire pit?

Now the pants.

I didn't hear about anything last time though. :lol: 

It's good that you guys had fun.

GG88-

I'm glad you got your 'toon up there. I bet it was nice to float it.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha thats true LOAH, that made me laugh. The snow covered fire pit was a good one. Anways LOAH ya I talked my bro into goin with me to so we took his truck and off roaded the back way to get our toons there. Man that road is WICKED. It was good to get out there and float it tho, alot more freedom to go wherever I wanted.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

O.K. for the benefit of everyone who wasn't there the first time I fished there, I ran over a firepit that was covered with snow in my car. I broke a piece of plastic from the bottom of my car, obviously not an important piece because I have been driving for 2 weeks with no problems. I have a 100,000 mile warranty so I might have to take advantage of that and play dumb. This weekend I was wearing sweat pants underneath the pants that ripped so no harm there. If I have to sacrafice a rod for the next one I will if it jumps up to 25-27" love me the tigers!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear ya orv! I think most of us on this site will sacrifice alot of things just to land a big one! I know I would. Maybe thats my prob, next time Ill have to break my pole or somethin, then Ill get a big one :wink:


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah nice pics orvis. too bad the wind came up too bad becasue i was ready to get a few more of those bad boys. 

GG88 did you and your bro. stay for the evening fish or head home after the wind refused to quit? if i can get photobucket to work right ill post a few pics as well.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for sacrificing your pants to bring us junkies a great pic and story.... I always enjoy your reports orvis1 Keep up the good work...


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chuck we left around an hour after you went east towards the usual spot. The wind sucked, how late did you stay?


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i left right after orvis. i took a nap in the back of my car and when i woke up decided the wind wasnt going to stop anytime soon so i left. it was still a good trip though. did your fro. catch anything or did he hit a dry spell?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

He only caught three, which was one of the main reasons why we left early too :roll:


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

> *Once again I kindly ask for your discression if you know this spot great, but don't announce it to everyone, thank you in advance for your consideration.*


Here we go again, thanks FC2tuber. Class act.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice work! I would split my pants and jump in the water to in order to get a fish like that! Thanks for posting!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow... 

Hate to tell everyone, but it's not any type of secret. It's a very well known reservoir. I'm not sure if it still is, but I know for years it has been on the fishing report at Sportsman's Wharehourse in Riverdale. 

Also, if you really cared so much about people not knowing about your "secret" honey hole, then don't post about it at all. 

BTW, you said "here we go again." That leads me to believe that others have called you out about this reservoir??? if it's such a secret, why does everyone know?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Wow...
> 
> Hate to tell everyone, but it's not any type of secret. It's a very well known reservoir. I'm not sure if it still is, but I know for years it has been on the fishing report at Sportsman's Wharehourse in Riverdale.
> 
> ...


This discussion was was a heated topic on the DWR site, got a little ugly and i hope this one does not... While it may be a well known spot to you, others such as myself have never fished it, letting the cat out of the bag so to speak opens the flood gates for those who have never been there. :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Wow...
> 
> Hate to tell everyone, but it's not any type of secret. It's a very well known reservoir. I'm not sure if it still is, but I know for years it has been on the fishing report at Sportsman's Wharehourse in Riverdale.
> 
> ...


Your missing the point, he asked kindly! This site gets something like 20,000 hits a day. That is a lot of traffic! I for one had no idea where that reservoir was and I am sure there were thousands that didn't either. There is no such thing as a secret lake, but there are ones that aren't well known and they can become very popular in a hurry by letting it out on a public forum. I disagree with you about them not posting if they didn't want anyone to know. I like to see the reports, I don't have to know where to feel satisfied. 99% of the people of these forums will not be a dick and let out that info., especially if asked not to. Hopefully your honey hole doesn't get so over run that you can't fish it. It is the principle behind the whole thing. :evil:

Great story and pics orvis. I appreciate the reports and pics and don't let a couple inconsiderate people ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Wow...
> 
> Hate to tell everyone, but it's not any type of secret. It's a very well known reservoir. I'm not sure if it still is, but I know for years it has been on the fishing report at Sportsman's Wharehourse in Riverdale.
> 
> ...


do you notice it is also on the dwr fishing report? that doesnt mean everyone knows about it or knows where where we are fishing though, nor does it mean you have to blurt it out.

fc are you 14 or do you just act that way? hell, i will even give you the benefit of the doubt and say someday you will eventually grow up.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

FC2Tuber, I think you can help the situation out, by voluntarily removing the location.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> > *Once again I kindly ask for your discression if you know this spot great, but don't announce it to everyone, thank you in advance for your consideration.*
> 
> 
> Here we go again, thanks FC2tuber. Class act.


It is people like you that make me NOT want to post reports, share advice/tips, or pics with backgrounds. No this isn't a secret lake, as many others have pointed out it is on various fishing reports. What I would hope is that you would read what my post and use the discression that I asked for. This spot was shown to me in confidence and I have worked hard not to expose it! Pointing out other peoples spots that they specifically asked you not to is a great way to make friends. I would ask that you edit your post imediately and remove the name of the lake from your post. That is what the PM function on this board is for. This is a reason that people hold so secretivly thier good spots and wish not to share them with the thousands of lurkers who do not contribute! If you are 14 years old chalk this up to a life lesson, remove the remark from your post, and don't reveal information you hold when asked not to. This got to be a real touchy subject on the DWR boards, a very heated debate so maybe the mods may just delete your post!

I hope this is not were this forum is heading, we have a great group of people here and we shouldn't let one bad apple ruin the bunch! :evil: :evil: :evil:

And yes if I am not being subtle enough FC2tuber I just called you a bad apple!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

chuckmiester said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...
> ...


No, but I have been fishing the "secret" res for at least 14 years. Thanks for giving me the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...
> ...


So, this very topic has come up before, and he decided to post about it again??? Obviously, he doesn't care that much.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Do the right thing and don't be a jerk! Glad you know the spot and enjoy it but I would hate to see it get overfished and the big tigers be taken out of there. I would hope you would feel the same if you have been fishing this spot for 14 years as you claim.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Greenguy88 said:
> 
> 
> > > *Once again I kindly ask for your discression if you know this spot great, but don't announce it to everyone, thank you in advance for your consideration.*
> ...


Glad you can judge me so easily.

You know what, I have edited the post. But the next time I head up there (and it will be soon) I will post my detailed report with pics. Then what??


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, BTW, nice message you sent me... "class act"

What the f*ck! Do you not know how to read! I asked for the name of the lake to not be posted in the same report as that big fish. I hope that I don't run into to you there! Don't be a dick and point out peoples spots! GRRRRR....


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

We posted again so people can see some nice fish, I dunno about you but it seems like me and alot of others like to read reports and see the nice fish, even if we dont know where it is. Im sure alot of people know this reservoir, and good for them. But like was mentioned, not *everybody* knows about this. We were trying to keep it on the low so it wouldnt get fished out, because this site does get *a ton* of traffic here. If most people hear of somewhere fishing good with big fish, they like to go hotspot it. Blurting out a location when someone has kindly asked not to, is pretty immature. Also, im pretty sure its not on the board at Sportsmans. If you really have been fishing it for that long, you think you would want to see it continue to be successful... hmmm maybe you must not care too much about it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Oh, BTW, nice message you sent me... "class act"
> 
> What the f*ck! Do you not know how to read! I asked for the name of the lake to not be posted in the same report as that big fish. I hope that I don't run into to you there! Don't be a dick and point out peoples spots! GRRRRR....


That is why it was sent as a PRIVATE MESSAGE! Just goes to prove once again either you don't know how to read or don't know how to follow instructions. Either way someone I am not going to waste anymore time on. Good luck at the lake. Here's hoping all of your secret spots get exposed and fished out!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> We posted again so people can see some nice fish, I dunno about you but it seems like me and alot of others like to read reports and see the nice fish, even if we dont know where it is. Im sure alot of people know this reservoir, and good for them. But like was mentioned, not *everybody* knows about this. We were trying to keep it on the low so it wouldnt get fished out, because this site does get *a ton* of traffic here. If most people hear of somewhere fishing good with big fish, they like to go hotspot it. Blurting out a location when someone has kindly asked not to, is pretty immature. Also, im pretty sure its not on the board at Sportsmans. If you really have been fishing it for that long, you think you would want to see it continue to be successful... hmmm maybe you must not care too much about it.


Like I said, I am not sure if it is on the report at SW anymore or not.

I do care about the place, but you know as well as I, the average fisherman won't do very well at that place. Also, most people won't drive all the way up there.

Anyway, I have edited the post. To be honest with everyone, I didn't even read the full report. I saw the pics, and make my reply. Oh well, I guess I am just a "bad apple" and a "d!ck".


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, BTW, nice message you sent me... "class act"
> ...


Sorry I don't follow your "instructions". Guess what... if you put something on the net, then don't say things (like threats, "I hope that I don't run into to you there!") that you don't want everyone to see.

As I am sure you noticed, I edited my post.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

> Oh well, I guess I am just a "bad apple" and a "d!ck".


No, just made a mistake. We just care alot about this place and are avid fishermen. To us, its our honey hole, even if some people know about it. Theres not too many places anymore that are completely secret. Thanks for editing your post.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Since you are new I will cut you some slack, in this site and the DWR a lot of us fish the same water. When asked not to reveal a site like I did in the post it is common practice to read and follow the posters request. Thank you for editing your post and I don't recall making any threats to you becuase of the anonymity of the web you know what I look like but I have no idea who you are. So now when I am fishing alone I have to be watching out for some guy who thinks I want to fight? That is sure a great way to enjoy one of my new favorite places having to look over my shoulder because some guy on the net is out to get you. If you took it as a threat I apologize, but I will not apologize for calling you a d*ck, becasue at the time that was written that is how you were acting. You have made less than a dozen posts and I hope that this is just a rough start for you and things will get better. You are correct it is a tough place to fish but I would hate to see it get "fished out". If you wish to contribute and help others become better fisherman than welcome. If you came here to pick a fight and piss people off there are lots of sites out there for that.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Since you are new I will cut you some slack, in this site and the DWR a lot of us fish the same water. When asked not to reveal a site like I did in the post it is common practice to read and follow the posters request. Thank you for editing your post and I don't recall making any threats to you becuase of the anonymity of the web you know what I look like but I have no idea who you are. So now when I am fishing alone I have to be watching out for some guy who thinks I want to fight? That is sure a great way to enjoy one of my new favorite places having to look over my shoulder because some guy on the net is out to get you. If you took it as a threat I apologize, but I will not apologize for calling you a d*ck, becasue at the time that was written that is how you were acting. You have made less than a dozen posts and I hope that this is just a rough start for you and things will get better. You are correct it is a tough place to fish but I would hate to see it get "fished out". If you wish to contribute and help others become better fisherman than welcome. If you came here to pick a fight and **** people off there are lots of sites out there for that.


haha... I don't need you to cut me any slack. I am a contributor on many other sites, and was on the DWR forum as well. I'm not looking for you to apologize about anything, and I won't be apologzing either. Really, I am just curious as to what you will say when I post a report from "that place."


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks FC2Tuber for removing the location. That shows a lot of character, just try and understand why it made so many mad and hopefully not make the same mistake again. Everyone makes mistakes and thanks for removing the location.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> haha... I don't need you to cut me any slack. I am a contributor on many other sites, and was on the DWR forum as well. I'm not looking for you to apologize about anything, and I won't be apologzing either. Really, I am just curious as to what you will say when I post a report from "that place."


That is completely your own choice and if you don't mind bumping elbows with hundreds of fisherman and women then go right ahead. If you want the place to get fished out, go ahead, what ever floats you boat. I just ask you to be a little more considerate of others and their fishing holes.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> haha... I don't need you to cut me any slack. I am a contributor on many other sites, and was on the DWR forum as well. I'm not looking for you to apologize about anything, and I won't be apologzing either. Really, I am just curious as to what you will say when I post a report from "that place."


Every forum has a different community and personality. If you can't respect it then you should really move on. I have been on numerous other sites that I don't go to anymore because it wasn't my cup of tea. You can't act the same on all of them or you will catch flack.

I am not saying that you shouldn't be yourself here, but at least showing some respect would be nice. This forum community is really friendly and very helpful. It saddens me to see this nice fishing report turn into a flame war.

Threatening remarks like the above are very unnecessary.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Since you are new I will cut you some slack, in this site and the DWR a lot of us fish the same water. When asked not to reveal a site like I did in the post it is common practice to read and follow the posters request. Thank you for editing your post and I don't recall making any threats to you becuase of the anonymity of the web you know what I look like but I have no idea who you are. So now when I am fishing alone I have to be watching out for some guy who thinks I want to fight? That is sure a great way to enjoy one of my new favorite places having to look over my shoulder because some guy on the net is out to get you. If you took it as a threat I apologize, but I will not apologize for calling you a d*ck, becasue at the time that was written that is how you were acting. You have made less than a dozen posts and I hope that this is just a rough start for you and things will get better. You are correct it is a tough place to fish but I would hate to see it get "fished out". If you wish to contribute and help others become better fisherman than welcome. If you came here to pick a fight and **** people off there are lots of sites out there for that.
> ...


That makes it even worse, you know what should be done and chose not to that is just bad form in my opinion. I am not going to let one bad apple spoil the whole bunch so I will continue to post my reports. As far as your post, it will be your post to do what you want with it. Good luck on your life you seem like a person who just loves drama...


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

My thought on this place is that if you love it so much, and want to protect it so much, don't post reports at all. There are a few places that I fish that I will NEVER report on. Others that I can give vague details, and even add pics, and nobody will know. Orvis, I know that you like reporting your stuff, but LOTS of people know about this spot, and it only piques thier interest when you specifically ask that the location not be listed. People are smart now days, and they are able to obtain info. When they get info, they go fish. When they catch a near state record Tiger, they tell their friends. I had 2 friends break the catch and release state record 2 days apart, and they decided not to submit them due to the privacy of the location. Some may even read your post, and decide to "not follow instructions" and post the location just to be a wise guy. There are no "instructions" on a public forum. You are trusting the ethics of everyone that reads the site. I rarely fish this place anymore because on any given day there are a lot of people fishing it, and there are a TON of other waters that provide great fishing. Anyway, the choice is yours. Just remember that this is a public forum and LOTS of SMART people read these posts.

Cheech.


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

> If you wish to contribute and help others become better fisherman than welcome.


How is posting pictures of a bunch of fish helping anyone become a better fisherman? It is okay to disagree, but don't tell others what they need to say to be welcome. People post to brag more often than giving any useful advice, which is fine in my opinion. Hotspotting is directly related to reporting ANYTHING, not just the name of the water.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > orvis1 said:
> ...


This is all too funny, really. Just because I don't conform to what you feel "should be done" doesn't mean I am wrong.

Cheech was right on the money with his reply.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

This report has cost me a friend who confided in me this place and that is not o.k. with me. My future reports will only be from well know waters and all tactics will be discussed. Cheech you are wise and I will chalk this up to another life lesson learned. Thank you to all that have not only P.M.'d me your support but also sided with me on this post. As far as helping others become better fisherman I am one who will gladly take someone out and show them how to flyfish/troll as well as share flies or lures for specefic waters. I do this behind the scenes through P.M.'s so the lurkers do not benefit from it.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

RnF said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > haha... I don't need you to cut me any slack. I am a contributor on many other sites, and was on the DWR forum as well. I'm not looking for you to apologize about anything, and I won't be apologzing either. Really, I am just curious as to what you will say when I post a report from "that place."
> ...


Im curious.... what about my statement did you take as a threat??? Me posting a report next time I go there???

So, because it is someone else's "secret" spot, I shouldn't be able to post a report about it? On a public forum that encourages fishing reports??? Come on now. Ok... Willard Bay is my honey hole, please, no more reports from there. And please, don't hit the Ogden River. It can't take the pressure. Gimme a break.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> This report has cost me a friend who confided in me this place and that is not o.k. with me. My future reports will only be from well know waters and all tactics will be discussed. Cheech you are wise and I will chalk this up to another life lesson learned. Thank you to all that have not only P.M.'d me your support but also sided with me on this post. As far as helping others become better fisherman I am one who will gladly take someone out and show them how to flyfish/troll as well as share flies or lures for specefic waters. I do this behind the scenes through P.M.'s so the lurkers do not benefit from it.


I'm sorry to hear that, truly.

If my friend dropped me for something as silly as a fishing hole (that most people know about anyway) then I wouldn't be alright with it either.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I think the sentence "I hope I don't run into you there", needs some clarification. Where and why was this statement started?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Im curious.... what about my statement did you take as a threat??? Me posting a report next time I go there???
> 
> So, because it is someone else's "secret" spot, I shouldn't be able to post a report about it? On a public forum that encourages fishing reports??? Come on now. Ok... Willard Bay is my honey hole, please, no more reports from there. And please, don't hit the Ogden River. It can't take the pressure. Gimme a break.


 O|*


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, this is like de ja vu, except the names have changed a little. Considering this has happened on both forums, about the exact same place no less, it's really no secret anymore, and all further posters wishing to keep it a secret should obviosly NOT post pictures or some knucklehead will inevitably annouce to the world the exact location.

Thanks for the post Orvis, and good job on the catch. That last one was a doosie.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The biggest reason naming the place would cause a stir is in the way it was done. A simple request was made and someone took it upon themselves to ruin what "secret" there may have been about said place. 

It's good that the name was removed, but the damage was already done. These forums have been infected with tiger fever since the springtime due to the fact that Utah is producing specimens of better size than most places with our tiger program. Looking for tiger trout on the web, you may only see a few worthy tiger pics compared to the ones you see on these forums (this, Bullocks, and the DWR).

It appeared to me that the naming of this place was deliberate and calculated. That's just counterproductive to the overall atmosphere of camaraderie that this forum provides.

I've had the same thing happen to me, previously. I, too, asked for discretion, but got slapped in the face by posting a pic of a nearby landmark. That spot was outed because somebody had the "I'll show them" attitude and insisted on stirring the pot. That thread ended up getting locked because of the conflicts brewing within. I wish it would've been locked sooner.

It's true that if someplace is sensitive enough and special enough to be called "secret", then reporting about that spot (especially with pics) is taking a risk. That doesn't mean that it's okay to disclose the location after discretion was requested. The only reasons someone would do that would be ignorance (didn't read the post) or to spite the original poster. 

If someone were to go there and post their own report with pics and names, sure it would burn those of us that tried to stay quiet about it. That's always a possibility and that's also why it chapps so many hides when the proverbial cat is let out of the bag deliberately. People were trying to preserve something beautiful, while it lasted and someone ruined that for them. Of course some toes were stepped on and people reacted negatively. To suggest that nobody be offended is silly.

And no friends were lost over this post. :wink: I can say that the forum will suffer because of the "outing" of this location, though. Because of that mentality, fewer people will post reports of their fishing trips and that is sad.

I won't stop posting reports. I may change my format a bit, though. I typically like to post some nature shots of the beauty that surrounds me while I'm fishing, but if I go to a sensitive area, I'll likely post shots of only fish and water.

I'm done with this thread.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> The biggest reason naming the place would cause a stir is in the way it was done. A simple request was made and someone took it upon themselves to ruin what "secret" there may have been about said place.
> 
> It's good that the name was removed, but the damage was already done. These forums have been infected with tiger fever since the springtime due to the fact that Utah is producing specimens of better size than most places with our tiger program. Looking for tiger trout on the web, you may only see a few worthy tiger pics compared to the ones you see on these forums (this, Bullocks, and the DWR).
> 
> ...


Well said Loah.... Glad to hear we are cool, you are one heck of a fisherman I still have a lot to learn from you! I agree my posts will change as well to the public but the pm posts will stay the same lots o pics no white backgrounds and all the meathods revealed....


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> > FC2Tuber said:
> ...





> You know what, I have edited the post. But the next time I head up there (and it will be soon) I will post my detailed report with pics. Then what??


then you edited your post and then say


> haha... I don't need you to cut me any slack. I am a contributor on many other sites, and was on the DWR forum as well. I'm not looking for you to apologize about anything, and I won't be apologzing either. Really, I am just curious as to what you will say when I post a report from "that place."


so you were on the other forum and still did not learn a lesson? you must really be a blunt instrument. also if you have been fishing their for 14 years then you must be physically OLD, but mentally you are 14 and immature. i hope someone pounds some sense into you someday. if you are married i dont know how your wife stays with you if you really act this way. also not "needing" slack or forgiveness just shows that a person is prideful, ignorant, and an all around jackass-possesses all of their traits.

yes i hate it when people are inconsiderate and i will take them head on. and i hope i meet you fishing somewhere also. how about make my day and come up to the logan. i know i am really acting up right now but i am really pissed off. i absolutely HATE inconsiderate and blatantly rude people.

as for not posting i was going to share my years highlights but too many of them have backgrounds in them and people like you ruined it for the rest of the great members on this forum. also most the people on this forum have already gotten the full satisfaction of fishing and just like seeing other people successes.

LOAH it was a deliberate attack (he was on the other forum). im sorry.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

so you were on the other forum and still did not learn a lesson? you must really be a blunt instrument. also if you have been fishing their for 14 years then you must be physically OLD, but mentally you are 14 and immature. i hope someone pounds some sense into you someday. if you are married i dont know how your wife stays with you if you really act this way. also not "needing" slack or forgiveness just shows that a person is prideful, ignorant, and an all around jackass-possesses all of their traits.

yes i hate it when people are inconsiderate and i will take them head on. and i hope i meet you fishing somewhere also. how about make my day and come up to the logan. i know i am really acting up right now but i am really **** off. i absolutely HATE inconsiderate and blatantly rude people.

as for not posting i was going to share my years highlights but too many of them have backgrounds in them and people like you ruined it for the rest of the great members on this forum. also most the people on this forum have already gotten the full satisfaction of fishing and just like seeing other people successes.

LOAH it was a deliberate attack (he was on the other forum). im sorry.[/quote]

Now this truly is comical... :lol:

Just because I was on the DWR forum, does not mean that I watch every single post that goes up. I checked it weekly, maybe.

Looks like I have an "E-Thug" on my hands. Really classy of you to challenge me. I could not care less that you are angry.

To be fishing a location for 14 years, I must be physically old??? Are you kidding me? I have been fishing since I was a youngster. Mentally 14??? I guess I am closer to that than being old. BTW, I am not the one calling people out on the net... Pot, meet kettle.

Real cool fo you to question why my wife (and kids) would stay with me. I guess it's because I am a good husband and father. I provide for my family the best I can, and we have a nice house and nice things, with very little debt. Plus they love me.... who woulda thunk it?

Me not needing and slack or pass has nothing to do with me being a jackass. I didn't ask for one because I don't feel I am wrong. Just because you disagree with that doesn't make you right.

You go ahead and post whatever you want to post. If you need to post pics of everything you have done all year to get yer rocks off, then that's fine. I could care less, and I won't even post on it, other than to tell you great job!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Now this truly is comical... :lol:


Ridiculous would be a better word. This isn't about who is right or wrong at this point. Let it go already. What is done is done. As officer Barbary would say "move along, nothing to see here folks."


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

oh man, i feel dumber after reading your posts. maybe you could find some intelligence also.


----------



## HOOKJAW (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow!!! That is a nice fish. I have caught a few pretty nice Tigers up at...


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

chuckmiester said:


> oh man, i feel dumber after reading your posts. maybe you could find some intelligence also.


 :roll:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

The thing I am having trouble with in this thread is that Orvis1, while claiming to be passionatley protective of this valuable recource, posts pictures of fish dragged through the gravel and dirt, and even writes about holding onto a fish while a guy ROWS ACROSS THE LAKE to take a picture of it. These fish are not carp, but trout. They are rather sensitive to our handling of them. What is the point of protecting a place from the masses, then turning around and abusing the resource yourself to promote your abilities on a fishing website? C'mon guys, if you don't have the ability to take a quick pic of of your nicer fish while effecting a speedy and proper release, leave the stupid camera at home. There are a few folks on here who feel the need to handle and photo every fish they catch-- from the 6 inch runts to the nice ones. Get over yourselves. We know what an effing tiger trout looks like. Again, I'm not opposed to fish photos but try and be more responsible about it-- for the sake of the fishies.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll: Why are we going through this crap again?? Not you ScottyP...
The man has posted a beautiful fish and wants to keep the location a secret...SO WHAT !!????? More power to you Orvis 1...Why in the hell would he want everybody to know where it is !!???? Let's leave this alone and get out of the house and go fishing !!! Find you're own secret spots.... :evil:........ Maybe Orvis thought we would like to see a pic of a fish...I like to look at it and I'm not about to ask where he got it....That's his business !!!

In fact, I'm going to mine this weekend...Remember the Secret Spot' story from the last forum? That's where I'll be.....


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

The Geneva bubble-up is no secret.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

A bit harsh, but your point is taken. I can't really argue that. (ScottyP)

I've taken a lot of fish photos lately, but that wasn't really about ego. I was mostly excited about this crazy "new" method (flies?) that I'd never really spent any time with, previously. I guess I took a bunch of those pics having a hard time believing that I just caught them with a ball of lint and a feather. But yes, we all know what a fish looks like.

Personally, I like too see a lot of different fish to see the slight differences from photo to photo. Some of the prettiest fish pics IMO are of 6 inch cutts. What a colorful little fish. I guess looking at a pile of small tigers with their fins rubbed off isn't as aesthetically pleasing and a nice healthy fish, though.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

RnF said:


> HOOKJAW said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!!! That is a nice fish. I have caught a few pretty nice Tigers up at ......... but nothing huge like those. Where did you catch those ones?
> ...


Not me. Honestly.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

scotty the reason we like seeing other peoples fish is, like i mentioned before, we who have the full enjoyment of fishing like to see other peoples successes. plus it is always nice to see someone with a big fish. and think about it. if no one posted reports with pictures we would get tired of reading the reports. yes it is true all fish of the same species look the same but that doesnt mean we dont enjoy looking at what mother nature has dealt to us.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

At the risk of sounding redundant, I never said I don't like pics. Just be responsible about it and don't feel compelled to take a picture of every single fish that you catch every time out like some seem to be doing. The amature photography of mediocre fish gets more boring than posts without pics-- and when the fish are obviously being miss-handled for the sole purpose of taking it's picture, do us all a favor and save the snapshots for the occaisional nice fish. A good example of GOOD fish photos would be JDMckell's recent Huntingtion report. The fish were caught, photo'd in a stripping basket, and quickly released. The photos look good and the fish are pretty. No fuzzy pics of fish rolled in dirt. There is a way to do it and a way to not do it. Think of the fish before the ego.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

scotty i totally agree with your last post. it does bother me when people mishandle fish also. however i guess those "average" fish are nice looking to me. as far as the dirt thing on their skins, as long as you let the water wash it off i dont see the harm, especially if the dirt is wet.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

chuckmiester said:


> as far as the dirt thing on their skins, as long as you let the water wash it off i dont see the harm, especially if the dirt is wet.


Chuck, I really hope you are not serious about this. Fish are water animals!!!! How much dirt gets into the gills? How much dirt removes the protective slime on a trout? I HATE it when someone catches a fish from a lawn chair, Is too **** lazy to go to the water's edge and land it. They lift the fish onto the bank and drag it to them. Guess what? Fish don't just stay still on the LAND!!! They flip out. If you truly value the fish you are catching (ESPECIALLY in a "secret" location that you want to protect) why the hell would you not make sure that every trout you catch is caught and released ethically? Chuck, I don't have anything personal against you, that last statement just hits hard.

ScottyP is right on the money here too. I agree with most of what that SOB says


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

deleted by poster


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Placing a fish in a mesh stripping basket does just as much harm as setting a fish on wet dirt. I see tons of pics of fish sitting on the bank next to a fly rod on UTOF and that is call "artistic" and everyone raves about how nice the fish looks. If you have a better way to photo trout solo I am all ears.


Fish on the bank get ROASTED over there... The solution to taking pics of fish while fishing solo is to bring a buddy and fish close to each other. In other words, If you fish solo, don't bother taking pics.

OR... Set up a tripod next to you. have it ready so you can just push the timer button and there you go... An ethical pic.

I spent the summer working on a project that taught me a lot about photographing fish. I have not always done it correctly...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Deleted by poster


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

cheech said:


> chuckmiester said:
> 
> 
> > as far as the dirt thing on their skins, as long as you let the water wash it off i dont see the harm, especially if the dirt is wet.
> ...


cheech i agree with scotty also. i had never thought about the dirt in gills thing. the only time i put them on the dirt is when i take a quick pick. i only fly-fish so never go higher than 4lb. test and most fish i catch could snap that easily so i have to be in the water. the only reason i said that is because i didnt think it would matter is because these fish come into contact with wet dirt in the water all the time and i always try to find wet dirt when i put them onto the dirt. my only question is, are these "protective slime" really as fragile as everyone makes them out to be? trout also have scales which on almost every other fish is sufficient enough. i know i am less educated in this area than you and scottyp so i am asking out of all honesty.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

cheech said:


> I spent the summer working on a project that taught me a lot about photographing fish. I have not always done it correctly...


Curious about what your project was.

I think your last sentence has a lot of value. At one time or another we have all made a mistakes unknowingly. The thing I like about a forum environment is the opportunity to learn about something you don't know much about. Fish handling is something I didn't think about a few years ago. I didn't know any better. Things have changed a lot for me with my fishing experiences, and I would like to think I respect the fish I catch now.

Orivs1, keep posting your reports. You take criticism in stride and that says a lot about your character. I personally do cringe a bit at a lot of the pictures that are posted on these forums. But I also know I have done the same in the past and I don't feel it is my place to berate anyone over it.

Maybe someone could right up an article up on the proper way to handle fish and post it in a sticky thread as a guideline to post pictures/reports, so those who don't know can learn.

One other suggestion, if you don't have a net, get one. It really helps to keep the fish out of the rocks, dirt and grime. If you do take a picture of a fish solo, a net helps to keep the fish in the water and clean. If you can't get a clean shot, then just let the fish go. I have let some of my biggest fish go with out being able to take a picture because I thought I was going to harm the fish. I will believe you caught a fish without a picture. :wink:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

RnF said:


> cheech said:
> 
> 
> > I spent the summer working on a project that taught me a lot about photographing fish. I have not always done it correctly...
> ...


A few friends and I spent many trips making a fly fishing film. We took a lot of stills and video. It was absolutely critical to have cameras ready etc when we hooked up, and to get good shots of the fish it could take time if you let it. We never compromised the health of the fish, but we did get the shots that we were looking for.

NOTE: I realize that fishing is a blood sport and some fish WILL DIE!!! If we were so overly concerned about fish health would we be puncturing their mouths and deprive them of oxygen?

Anyway, Trout are very hardy animals and can withstand a lot. That being said, not every fish that you see swim off will survive. I use a net for most of fish that I am going to photograph, and while it may harm them to a degree, it's much better than a mud bath or other things. I'm not perfect when handling fish, but I like to give the best chances that I can to make sure they survive.

Critique at will...


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

holy crap i have never seen such bright red, not even on brookies. that fish is awesome.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

chuckmiester said:


> holy crap i have never seen such bright red, not even on brookies. that fish is awesome.


Gotta love those Cutts.

Thanks for answering cheech. I don't think I would ever want to make a fishing video. That has to be a lot of work. I can't even tie my knots right let alone try to make a movie.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I loved the video cheech. Those CR cutts are shockingly beautiful.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't like taking pictures of fish....  ....It takes me too long, have ta put on reading glasses, focus the camera, tell the fish to hold still and try to find the perfect background !! In the meantime, the fish wants to go back home. Dinner is ready and the lawn needs to be cut..He just has to go !!!
I try to release the fish while he/she is still in the water...that way we're all happy and I don't have to get all slimey and stinky...  
Although, I admire those that do provide photos...... Helps me recognize what I'm fishing for... :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

cheech said:


> The solution to taking pics of fish while fishing solo is to bring a buddy and fish close to each other. In other words, If you fish solo, don't bother taking pics.
> 
> OR... Set up a tripod next to you. have it ready so you can just push the timer button and there you go... An ethical pic.


Ummmm part of the reason I fish solo so much is because of occurrences like this thread. I agree that putting up the name of a place thats flown under the public radar for so long was just spiteful.... some folks couldn't keep a secret if their life depended on it. I know the saying is loose lips sink ships but in this case, I think the guy with the loose lips should do us a favor, pull his bottom one over his head and swallow. :lol: About photos.... I've not ever had a problem taking solo photos. I've had guys with me a couple times taking video or out of the water pictures for me, but I've got a desk drawer full of hard copy photos where I've held the fish in my hand, released it and watched it go shooting away. I agree that having the fish on the dirt... maybe not so great for the fish, but to say there is a correct way and an incorrect way... well, to me thats just one of those "do it my way or your bad" idealist statements. While I get that some fish are mishandled... when somebody says don't take pics when fishing solo and the reason is the fish's health or well being, I don't buy it. If the fish's health was my primary concern, I probably wouldn't be there stirring up their environment, stressing them by removing them from their natural surroundings, slamming a hook into their face, working them against current to tire them out enough to bring them to hand and all the other things that I do that could potentially negatively affect the fish.... could be wrong or unethical, or unpleasant, but I'll keep doing it my way... remove fish completely from the water, cradle fish in hand, lean back, take a couple pics, rest the fish in the water until it swims off of its own accord and everyone is happy... including the fish that escaped the pan that night. 8)


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

> *Riverrat77 wrote:*
> I agree that having the fish on the dirt... maybe not so great for the fish, but to say there is a correct way and an incorrect way... well, to me thats just one of those "do it my way or your bad" idealist statements. While I get that some fish are mishandled... when somebody says don't take pics when fishing solo and the reason is the fish's health or well being, I don't buy it. If the fish's health was my primary concern, I probably wouldn't be there stirring up their environment, stressing them by removing them from their natural surroundings, slamming a hook into their face, working them against current to tire them out enough to bring them to hand and all the other things that I do that could potentially negatively affect the fish.... could be wrong or unethical, or unpleasant, but I'll keep doing it my way... remove fish completely from the water, cradle fish in hand, lean back, take a couple pics, rest the fish in the water until it swims off of its own accord and everyone is happy... including the fish that escaped the pan that night.


I agree completely with you Riverrat, couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

> I agree that having the fish on the dirt... maybe not so great for the fish, but to say there is a correct way and an incorrect way... well, to me thats just one of those "do it my way or your bad" idealist statements.


There is a correct way and a incorrect way to handle and release a fish. It has nothing to do with being an idealist or an elitest snob. It has to do with education and allowing a fish the best possible chance of being a renewable resource for someone else to enjoy. I do agree that some are a bit too critical of others in regards to releasing fish, but you have to know that taking five minutes to take a picture or banking a fish you plan on releasing is not good practice.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Levy said:


> There is a correct way and a incorrect way to handle and release a fish. It has nothing to do with being an idealist or an elitest snob. It has to do with education and allowing a fish the best possible chance of being a renewable resource for someone else to enjoy. I do agree that some are a bit too critical of others in regards to releasing fish, but you have to know that taking five minutes to take a picture or banking a fish you plan on releasing is not good practice.


I can agree with that... but with regard to handling... and photo taking... it would have to be pretty extreme for me to say, hey, now thats not right. The fish deserve better.... Ok, wow, that sounds harsh.... but seriously. If somebody picked up their fish, booted it back into the river or something, that would be "incorrect". But a guy just handling the fish, wetting his hands and all the other "slime preservation" stuff we're supposed to do doesn't seem all that crucial to me. Of course, that is just me... and i'm sure everyone does it differently but I won't be carrying a stopwatch with me to time my photo ops. :wink:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree with you Rat. Do what you can for the fish, but ultimately it is just that, a fish. If people are so concerned about not harming that fish, than by all means, please do not entice it to latch its mouth onto a hook. To criticize people about how they photographed the fish and make issues out of non-issues is just plain ludicrous. I guess some people just need to get a girlfriend or something.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> I guess some people just need to get a girlfriend or something.


Or a boyfriend, let us not be sexist here.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

J-bass said:


> [quote="Nibble Nuts":wvc9wxyw]I guess some people just need to get a girlfriend or something.


Or a boyfriend, let us not be sexist here.[/quote:wvc9wxyw]

Ssssssssssssssssssstop it, sssssssssssssssssilly.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> [quote="J-bass":324mayqx][quote="Nibble Nuts":324mayqx]I guess some people just need to get a girlfriend or something.


Or a boyfriend, let us not be sexist here.[/quote:324mayqx]

Ssssssssssssssssssstop it, sssssssssssssssssilly.[/quote:324mayqx]

Wow.... ok, hmmm. Well, how bout those tiger trout eh?? :lol:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> I agree with you Rat. Do what you can for the fish, but ultimately it is just that, a fish. If people are so concerned about not harming that fish, than by all means, please do not entice it to latch its mouth onto a hook. To criticize people about how they photographed the fish and make issues out of non-issues is just plain ludicrous. I guess some people just need to get a girlfriend or something.


How is it a non-issue nibble nuts? Obviously many of us care a great deal about fishing and quality fisheries. Sure, it is no fun for a fish to get caught-- we are the ones who see it as sport, not the fish. But is so beneath you to show some attention to how you handle a fish that you intend to release? Some will die no matter what, but the numbers can be ruduced significantly with a bit of education. As far as the girlfriend thing, I think I'll have to reject your advances nibbler of nutts.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Just a fish... Nice statement. Is it "just a fish" when it has 1/4 inch of mud on it? You tell me that's no big deal? It is probably easier to net a fish than try to pin it against the mud, get a death grip on it, hold it up, and shoot a picture. It's all about being conscious about how to handle them. No matter what you argue, it DOES make a difference if you handle them better. If you care one single bit about the future of the "hogs" in a certain lake, you will treat them like gold. It also doesn't take any more time or effort to treat them with care. Be stubborn if you want. They will always swim off. They don't always live. The fish will pay, you won't.


We could all learn a lesson from Orvis1. I have not met him, but he seems like a class act. He got called out. He apologized, and realized that he can change some things. That is a quality that is rare on these macho internet boards. No ego there that is going to kill fish.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

No ego to kill the fish... well said... especially by the guy holding a beautiful fish in a bone dry hand. I could be wrong but that hand doesn't look water soaked to me... and aren't we supposed to do that to minimize our effect on the fishes slime coating? I'm guessing the fish swam off ok... just minus a palm print sized chunk of slime coating that was so carefully removed for the sake of a video. Hey... you said critique at will.... :wink: Just giving you a hard time dude... I'm sure we all do the best we can to love em and leave em.... some just take a few more extra steps than the next guy. I do believe we've all got the fishes survivability in mind when we're busy fondling our beauties. 8)


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, two recent threads, one about trout growth and the other about how taking out large fish from certain species actually helps the overall population, leads me to believe this sounds like a gross over-reaction. I know that may seem odd in this day and age of calm rationalization, but I'm going out on a limb and saying that that might just be the case. Handle them with care, but let's not freak out here.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Cheech and Mr. P. Thanks for the advice, I will have to take note of that in my invisible notebook with my invisible pen.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Class dudes. Great responses. Mud on fish = bad. Dry hand = bad... My bad. Wait, you must have a PC laptops supercalifragililisticexpialodocious computer if you can tell what's wet and what's not. Kill fish. It's not against the law.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

cheech said:


> Kill fish. It's not against the law.


if you keep the fish the mortality rate is 100%. if you release the fish the mortality rate (according to dwr) is about 10%. so you are complaining about the minority of fish that die if we release them? of course some fish will die after being released even if handled perfectly. that is a plain and simple fact. however if we kept every fish we caught than NO fish we caught would survive. i dont know about you cheech but 10% is better than 100% in this area.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Your math serves you well there. I think that 10% is scewed when it goes back to the pond covered in mud. 

I agree that fishing is a blood sport. some die. We live with it. At the same time we try to make sure they are around for a bit longer by treating them nicely. Hell I invented a tool that required a pop to the hook and it was out!! No touchy,


I'm gonna experiment this weekend with these mud techniques, I'll see what I;m missing out on.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeez...Orvis1 !!! Maybe next time just tell everybody you caught 'a' nice fish on the Weber River and then *eat* the damned thing.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Better wash the mud of first though... :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

cheech said:


> Class dudes. Great responses. Mud on fish = bad. Dry hand = bad... My bad. *Wait, you must have a PC laptops supercalifragililisticexpialodocious computer if you can tell what's wet and what's not*. Kill fish. It's not against the law.


Nope... don't need Dan the Laptop Man's help on that. Like I said, I could be wrong, but you didn't bother to dispute it so I'm guessing there's a reason it was left alone. :wink:

With regard to your compliment on our responses.... Thunk ya.... Thunkya very much..... (best if done in your best Elvis impression while releasing yet another big, healthy brown trout). 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I will invest in a rubber mesh net for next year like I have for my boat but smaller. That way I can catch the fish in the net, measure it, photo it and keep it in out of the water for the shortest time possible. I do practice CPR but admittedly my intentions are good but need a little work on the technique on stillwater. The rivers are easy wet your hand, remove fly with forcepts, snap pic, and then let them swim. I think the net will help me in that area now I just need to put a measurement on the net handle and I solved 2 problems at once.


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

I am guessing that individuals who don't think it matters how we release fish are individuals that poot outside within city limits and brush their teeth with their finger. If you are not practicing catch and release then this doesn't apply to you. If you want to keep a fish bank it, smash it's head on a rock, throw the ole stringer on it, and fry it up later. If you are fishing and releasing fish try to do it correctly thus limiting mortality rate and wastefulness. Remember that in the broad spectrum of things this is a miniscule matter, but this is a fishing forum.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Levy said:


> Remember that in the broad spectrum of things this is a miniscule matter.


Well I can certainly agree with that!!! :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I think I will invest in a rubber mesh net for next year like I have for my boat but smaller. That way I can catch the fish in the net, measure it, photo it and keep it in out of the water for the shortest time possible. I do practice CPR but admittedly my intentions are good but need a little work on the technique on stillwater. The rivers are easy wet your hand, remove fly with forcepts, snap pic, and then let them swim. I think the net will help me in that area now I just need to put a measurement on the net handle and I solved 2 problems at once.


I'm pretty sure they have those... that or a tape that extends out of the handle. Pretty sweet little deal.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I really don't get the big deal about a secret spot that has hybrid fish in it. Whether they are harvested, killed accidentally by mishandling, winterkilled, or die by cardiac arrest they can't reproduce are therefore must be stocked. I'm pretty sure that this place can handle the pressure. 
Think about this, the state of Montana does not stock fish in its rivers. Think of the Madison River it gets pounded by tens of thousands of fishers, has whirling disease and most of the rainbows died off (this was in the early 90's), and right now Montana is in a huge drought. If there was a place that could not handle the pressure it would be the Madison. However, it is still a magnificent fishery and it is not even stocked.
If I were going to worry about a fishery it would be Scofield. That place gets pounded every day, it is about 1/3 full if even that much, the limit is 8 fish, and most people keep everything they catch. I also can't believe the amount of people I have seen taking smaller fish off a stringer and replacing them with bigger fish, talk about fish mortality. 
If this were an acre beaver pond on the Boulders then it would be a big deal, but it is not.
Later, 
Griff


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's the point. It has hybrids in it that MUST be restocked if the one's taken out of there are to be replaced. Fortunately, it does have an annual stocking program, but they don't stock it with 20 inch fish. It takes time to grow those and that's what the big deal is. 

And there are some reproducing species in there, as well.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

+1 LOAH.

griff as far as scofield goes i heard the state is trying something new. put a crap load of fish in and let a crap load of fish be harvested. in case you havent noticed the stocking for scofield this year is somewhere near 265,000 fish. last year it was approximately 457,000 fish. the year before that it was approximately 676,000 fish. if half of those fish survive to be 10" trust me scofield is fine. i dont agree with the very liberal limit but with the amount of fish being dumped in there i think it can handle the pressure. also i have noticed the average size of fish going up for the past three years i have fished there so i can not complain too much..


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

You can't compare a catch and release regulated river system to a still water put and take fishery. As Loah said you can't stock 20 inch hybrids. Natural recruitment in most still water fisheries is minimal at best. Especially heavily used fisheries.


----------

